

RealSense 3d camera on Linux MacOS: infrared, calibration, point clouds - teknotus
http://solsticlipse.com/2015/03/31/intel-real-sense-3d-on-linux-macos.html

======
hansjorg
Great work, these cameras look very nice. Excellent having Linux and OS X
drivers for them before they are released.

His GoFundMe page is here:
[http://www.gofundme.com/3dcamera](http://www.gofundme.com/3dcamera)

